# My Puppy's coat type?



## Diego's mum (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all. Can anyone comment on possibly what type my baby is going to have. He is currently 17 weeks old.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Diego's mum said:


> Hi all. Can anyone comment on possibly what type my baby is going to have. He is currently 17 weeks old.


Diego's mum, you need to post your own thread to get some answers to your question, but I will tell you that your beautiful baby is a long coat


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, she is most definitely a long stock coat.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes...agree...long stock coat.


----------



## Diego's mum (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks. I am new to this forum. He is gorgeous hey. How do I know if he will have. A double coat or plush coat?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Diego's mum said:


> Thanks. I am new to this forum. He is gorgeous hey. How do I know if he will have. A double coat or plush coat?


Almost all GSD's have a double coat. It is very rare for a GSD to not have a double coat. Plush is just a term that they use to describe the coat. While my GSD is a long stock coat, he is on the plush side and not as coated as some that I have seen.

It will take awhile for your boy to get his full coat and see how it turns out (length and color wise) I have now had both Long Coat and Stock coat and I must say that my LC boy does not shed nearly as much as much as my last girl. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Diego's mum (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you. I appreciate your response. Your baby on your pro pic looks like my boy.


----------

